# disque "soit disant" endommagé :(



## kinjah (10 Juin 2017)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un problème fantôme sur mon mac book retina 15" mi 2014 sierra 10.12.5.
Lorsque je lance boot camp pour installer windows, à l'étape de la création de la partition pour windows (je lui alloue 130go), un message me dit que le disque n'a pas pu etre partitionné... l'utilisateur de disque me prévient d'une erreur mais lorsque je reboot en CMD - R et que je verifie le disque aucune erreur n'est détectée 
Mon disque dur est-il forcement endommagé physiquement ou existe - il une autre methode pour le reparer ? merci de votre aide !
(je m'excuse si une reponse est deja postée mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui regle mon probleme et je cherche depuis hier soir   )


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2017)

Salut *kinjah
*
Depuis ta session dans «Sierra» > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer)


la première va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe > physiques / virtuels) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > identifiant d'appareil ;

la seconde > le tableau des composants d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > si tu as un système de stockage *CoreStorage* sur la partition-Sytème de ton disque.

Tu n'as qu'à sélectionner ce (ou ces 2) tableau(x) au pointeur > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > bouton *⌹* dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message (4è avant la fin à droite) > sous-menu : *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans la fenêtre *Code* > *Insérer* [cette présentation est la plus nette et consomme moins d'affichage de page].

=> d'après ces informations > il sera possible de connaître le partitionnement de ton disque - histoire de voir s'il n'y a pas une partition invisible qui ferait obstacle au re-partitionnement par l'«Assistant BootCamp».

----------

NB. Quand tu lances un _S.O.S._ dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la *Recovery* > est-ce que tu as bien sélectionné le volume *Macintosh HD* (et pas le disque entier) ?

Car -->

sélectionner le disque --> répare la table de partition *GUID* sur son en-tête ;

sélectionner le volume --> répare le système de fichiers *JHFS+* sur la partition du Système. Un système de fichiers *JHFS+* sans erreur est une des conditions pour que le re-partitionnement soit validé.


----------

